# Anyone Heard Of The Make Splendid?



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi all,

I just wondered if anyone had any links or information on a vintage Splendid chronograph? i think they were made in the 70s I have chance to buy one but i always like to see images of the same watch and find out about them, or anyone have any links to vintage diver images?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Couldn't find any link and all I know is that the brand still exists (http://www.splendid.nl/pages/frameset.htm) and it's from the Netherlands...


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow well done I didn't find a single thing  I just wish I could find out about their vintage chronos!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I've heard of "spendid" but not splendid the former was a 60/70s french maker, I had a nice little diver by them once upon a time. there's one (chrono) for sale over at TZ

Can't tell you anything about them though as the back on mine was too tight to open,

wookie


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks wookie that's the one I was looking at, so they were French


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh yes!










Splendid was a trade mark from P. Obrecht & Cie. from Grenchen, but had also offices in Germany in Konstanz and in St. Ludwig in Alsace.

Andreas


----------

